# Wonderful free patterns from Montreal



## jocelynedenault (Nov 6, 2012)

Just discovered this website, althoiugh I new the store I didn't know they had such great patterns: http://espacetricot.files.wordpress.com


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Lovely yarn and patterns..but I love the knitting tips offered in the first part! Thanks for the link. Gaynell


----------



## Milda (May 19, 2012)

Thank you so much for posting the link. What a wonderful Canadian source.


----------



## jocelynedenault (Nov 6, 2012)

Another great Canadian resource is http://www.Elann.com for great yarn at very good prices


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you so much!!! I love the little bear in a box! And found other free patterns that I downloaded!!!!


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

You're right! Very nice site.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much. Knitted teddy pocket is too cute and a quick gift for any child.!


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this link.


----------



## lindajjimenez (Aug 14, 2012)

LadyBecket said:


> Thank you so much!!! I love the little bear in a box! And found other free patterns that I downloaded!!!!


ME TOO, SO CUTE!


----------



## golf nut (May 31, 2013)

thank you for the link, the patterns are pretty and the tips handy


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## 6M2Creations (Nov 1, 2012)

I was in that store last summer when I visited my mother. The people were all very nice, even though I browsed and took forever to choose what I wanted to buy. Good website too!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you so much for posting this. It's about 1 hr from where I live.


----------



## LydiaM96 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

